# msj ephedrine 30 mg tabs



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

anyone had any experiance with these?? ive never seen/herd of them


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Bumping this as would also like to know, cheers


----------



## ironmanwales (Aug 30, 2006)

Ive used them many times and find them as good as any other ephedrine ive tried.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice mate


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

ironmanwales said:


> Ive used them many times and find them as good as any other ephedrine ive tried.


Could you possible be the man from Wales who.....you know?


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

quick update as this threads resurfaced these things defo get the job done, had some good results rotating these and clen. good product imo


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

You getting them from the welshman? I took 2 x 30mg, and did not feel much you see.

I nearly took bloody 3, which could fcuk me right up.


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

i have no idea of the welshman you talk of, but mate im taking these now, just did 40 mins on the cross trainer and could have easilly done double. i hope your supplementing with caffine as you should be!!! as this increses the effects 10 fold. these cause me to sweat buckets when training, i feel my heart racing! they hold of my appetite and if taken too late i struggle to sleep. they work thats for sure.


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Are yours really small? I have not had 60mg with C yet, I will do 2mo. I took 2 30mg MSJ today, nothing, and 1 30mg msj with 16mg kaizen with C...nothing.

Anyone recomend a good place for T5's online? Pm me


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

make sure it 200mg caffine mate, per tab. yer they tiny but they do work!! ive googled msj they also seem to make valium and genrally people seem happy with them, what exactly where you expecting to feel mate, and are you hitting cardio


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

I have been using 5 x 8mg (40mg) Kaizen branded Eph HCL from Astro in Canada where it is legal, so they are top quality. So when I popped 2 MSJ, I expected to be hopping around.

I'll try with 60 msj with 400 C 2mo, that what you meant yeah?


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

yer but id take 1 x 200mg tab wait an hour or so then the other if u really need it, seriously tho mate, ive been taking 1 of these with 200mg of caffine and 30mg asprin in the mornings and i feel it, on the odd day i take two, 1 later in the afternoon, but do struggle sleeping when i do this. ive been doing 2 weeks on 2 off tho so as not to get to used to to the eph, how long have you been running the kaizen stuff?


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

5 days out of 7, for 2 weeks. Whats your weight, 100kg +- me


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

im about 98 at the min mate, maybe a lil less as hav been cutting and aint weighed myself in a while


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Your around the same weight, so if I do 60 qith the C, it should blow me away...hopefully!

I've been looking at the T5's but not sure where to trust online, and it's difficult to get an answer on any forum.


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

i had some that my bro gave me, he picked them up in the gym, ive still got a few, they had ma hung in em rather than eph hcl, they worked but imo my own stacks have been better also works out much cheaper


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

and yer you cant really ask for sources, i believe forzas are popular, google them and you might find what your looking for but again these are now ephedara (spelling???) as apposed to eph hcl but apparantly they do the job.


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

I've tried to lookin into this ephedrine vs ephedera thing and I get mized reviews. Does it do the job? I got a message back from atom, they say their T5's contain 60mg HCL, and they do sample packs so ill try before I buy.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone noticed a drop in eph strength and quality lately? I can get these MSJ ephs but even my source is telling me theyre marked as 30mg but feel more like 15mg.

heard the raw powders coming out of China are pants at the moment.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah I agree the MSJ's seem to be underdosed IMO, definately have active ingredient but not as strong as previous ephs that were available.


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

This morning (2 hours ago), I have popped 2 x 30mg MSJ, 200mg Caff, & 150mg Asp

I am still sitting down.

I have some Kaizen 8mg's here, and im tempted. They need to sort this out as people could get to used to taking to many MSJ's.

I personally will not buy MSJ's again. Im looking at atom hcl T5 max, im assured they contain 60mg eph hcl, and will order a sample pack to test.

What are the site rules regarding finding out if anyone has used a certain website safely?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ Would be considered sourcing I think mate


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

If these are the very small round white tabs from Pakistan that could pass for sweeteners they're so small, then they are well underdosed and have been for years. Utter rubbish imo.


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes the small ones.

Im thinking of popping a few 8mg Kaizen, how many do you think I can get away with after "60mg" of msj crap?


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

kingprop said:


> If these are the very small round white tabs from Pakistan that could pass for sweeteners they're so small, then they are well underdosed and have been for years. Utter rubbish imo.


thats them 4 aure...... maybe i just have a particually strong batch the most ive been able to take is 2 per day so far and usually after takling the second 1 i get a little rushy sick feeling. MINE WORK!!. AND I WILL USE AGAIN. maybe im just super sensitive to eph but i strongly doubt it as much of my youth was spent abusing amphetamines and a half oz weekend bender on fast amongst other things was not uncommon. infact when i first started the gym i was about the skinnyeast most weedyest guy in there down to this, its amazing how things can change :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Just took 3 x 8mg Kaizen, putting my supposed dose in the last 2/3 hours at 84mg, but to be honest, with my crap msj's I reckon that is 50% at most.

FFS I just wanna fookin sweat & overtrain like a cnut!


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

I use em and find em decent and im use to taking ALL kinds of ****e over the yrs know a few other that use em and feel it off only two and they are the msj ones (tried a few of there diaz aswell a yr back or so)!! Think you could be on about some diff ones KP as i remember very small plain white ones that use to go about a few yrs ago also which werent the best HOWEVER these have msj stamped on em they are roughly the same size though...I use to use the ones that came in a vacumed sealed pack till started using msj...Best i ever used was the spanish ephedra i think they were called came in white and orange box now they were GOOD lol long time ago tho...


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

SAPFO said:


> Just took 3 x 8mg Kaizen, putting my supposed dose in the last 2/3 hours at 84mg, but to be honest, with my crap msj's I reckon that is 50% at most.
> 
> FFS I just wanna fookin sweat & overtrain like a cnut!


Maybe you are just special bro lol...Instead of sitting there why dont you actually get on with training and some cardio and you might feel the effects... :lol:


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

SAPFO said:


> Just took 3 x 8mg Kaizen, putting my supposed dose in the last 2/3 hours at 84mg, but to be honest, with my crap msj's I reckon that is 50% at most.
> 
> FFS I just wanna fookin sweat & overtrain like a cnut!


lol well thats not gonna happen while ya sat on ya **** playing with ya keyboard gom hit the treadmill and tell me what happens :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

I cant move till 1:30pm. I figured id pop some at a resting state to get a better gauge of any effect.

For the record, my little ones do not have msj on them, only the label on the packet states msj.

I know this might of been done to death, but is stuff containing ephedra of the same effect?


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

SPIKE1982 said:


> Maybe you are just special bro lol...Instead of sitting there why dont you actually get on with training and some cardio and you might feel the effects... :lol:


my thoughts exactly :beer:


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

SAPFO said:


> I cant move till 1:30pm. I figured id pop some at a resting state to get a better gauge of any effect.
> 
> For the record, my little ones do not have msj on them, only the label on the packet states msj.
> 
> I know this might of been done to death, but is stuff containing ephedra of the same effect?


If they dont have MSJ stamped on em bro id be abit dubious,sounds to me that they ARE not MSJ??


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

mine have msj stamped on them bud, so theres our answer.


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Not as bitter as the 8mg Kaizens either, and the Kaizens are even bigger. I wonder how trusworthy google adds are, as there are 2 very decent looking sites on the right when you spell it wrongly like this ...epherdrine.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

MSJ stamped on them yes they did. Now let me explain, the importation of ephedrine Hcl is illegal, pretty much, due to the ease of converting them to methamphetamine. Now its is ok per se to import tablets which contain 5mgs each, which is what these are, as long as they are labelled on the importation customs invoice as bronchiodilators. In fact, you can still purchase OTC in the UK eph Hcl tablets which contain 18mgs of Eph Hcl; but you will only be allowed to buy one packet of 9 tablets each time (bit like buying paracetomol and codeine)

*before everyone asks, No I will not tell you the brand name, but they are available and very cheap*

The reason there is no good ephedrine around is for the same reason I describe, although you can buy some T5 equivalents in some sports supp stores. Again, simple research will make them available if you look hard enough. I wont tell you who/where as this will bring attention to them and they will be withdrawn. The stores get away with selling them as all they will get if caught is a slap on the wrist atm. However, if every man and boy starts banging them like sweets we create the problem and they'll be taken away from us. This has happened all too often in the past.

So what you have is 5mg tabs labelled as 30mgs. All im saying is pay appropriately for them.

If you're happy with 2 tabs then cool.

On you go.


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

18 quid for what amounted to 500mg of msj, oh dear, lesson learnt. I would still like to shave his skin off though :cursing:

Fcuk it, im binning them. If as you say they are 5mg, and I eat 10 and die, who will my mrs moan at? Not worth risking for a few quid.

Anyway, although I did not have as much eph as I would have liked, I done 2.5 road miles, with hills, and 1.5 hours on the cross trainer, so not a bad afternoon after all, and according to my Polar HRM, I done 1950kcal.


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

lol!!!!!!! i have taken 1 tab with 200mg caffine and 1 asprine so faer today, ive stuck some music on and have been tidying my room for the last hour....... im sweating my nuts off, these might not be qiute 30 mg who knows without a lab test but they are definatley not 8 mg!!!

whilst your right about the importation rules, these wernt made in this country or for legitimate sale in this country so why would they be only 8mg??? come on?? as for the importatuion issues and legallity, im sure cocaine is far more illegal but have you seen how much of that there is around latley?????


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

SAPFO said:


> 18 quid for what amounted to 500mg of msj, oh dear, lesson learnt. I would still like to shave his skin off though :cursing:
> 
> Fcuk it, im binning them. If as you say they are 5mg, and I eat 10 and die, who will my mrs moan at? Not worth risking for a few quid.


my friend what u have is NOT MSJ. tonight i shall post some pics:thumb: so yopu can see the difference, for what its worthi payd more for mine but mine are the real deal


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

He might have been talking to me, and he said 5mg.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

LMAO, yes mate I was talking to you, and anyone else with sense. These are 5mgs. FACT.

If you dont like that, then dont listen to me. But what's more important to me is those who may be referred to this thread as an advert to purchase them. Don't, unless you are paying peanuts for them.


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Im not saying I do not believe you, it is just not worth the risk taking 10 tablets that have already turned out to be not as described.


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Regarding sourcing, i've just had a text off a mate about some capsules with 36mg eph, tub of 60, £22...anyone heard of these?


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

I contacted the man from Wales about these MSJ's, he assured me he has sold loads, and he he offered me an exchange, or a full refund. I went for the exchange, and chose 30 T5's which are already with me. He also threw in 10 x 40mg eph to test.

So this lad turned out to be sound, and as long as the exchanged items do the business, which im sure they will do, I will be a returning customer.

I'll post a review of the results.


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I tried the T5's I got in exchange, and fcuk me! I just done my 2.5m hill route in 20:48, prev best after my recent lay off was 22:06. So my drug induced kick up the @rse worked wonders.

I took that at 10am, when can I take another?


----------



## DaJauk06 (Jan 15, 2010)

Somehow Ive come accross some dude who is selling msj Eph's also T5's online, So I e-mailled him first asking him how good they are as I've wasted loads of cash on sh!t... So they guy got back asking for my address so he can send samples of his msj 30, 40 mg eph's plus some t5's..

Never heard of msj before! Guess few days and I will find out.. Seems ok dude as he doesn't want any cash till I try them... Been taking eph's for ages and know what feeling i'm looking for... So if they are sh!t I won't buy them.....


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

DaJauk06 said:


> Somehow Ive come accross some dude who is selling msj Eph's also T5's online, So I e-mailled him first asking him how good they are as I've wasted loads of cash on sh!t... So they guy got back asking for my address so he can send samples of his msj 30, 40 mg eph's plus some t5's..
> 
> Never heard of msj before! Guess few days and I will find out.. Seems ok dude as he doesn't want any cash till I try them... Been taking eph's for ages and know what feeling i'm looking for... So if they are sh!t I won't buy them.....


Legit MSJs are definitely eph mate, just don't think they are as potent as the ephs that were around a year/two years ago. I've got some at the moment but double dosing them to get the same effect from a single tab before.


----------



## DaJauk06 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hope I get enough samples to try and take a few together lol...


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

DaJauk06 said:


> Hope I get enough samples to try and take a few together lol...


Any feedback on the msj's?

Looking for some Eph Hcl (no ephedra rubbish) and struggling to find a decent source.

Had considered inporting from Canada as at least you know what you'd be getting with the Kaizen stuff.


----------



## soldier101983 (Sep 10, 2010)

do not buy the msj eph they are rubbish, there is no way they are 30mg more like 8mg if even that. got some last week dont feel nothing even after taking 5-6. my old 30mg eph only had to take 2 and they was awsome. so ill say again DO NOT BUY THE MSJ RUBBISH


----------



## soldier101983 (Sep 10, 2010)

bayman said:


> Any feedback on the msj's?
> 
> Looking for some Eph Hcl (no ephedra rubbish) and struggling to find a decent source.
> 
> Had considered inporting from Canada as at least you know what you'd be getting with the Kaizen stuff.


do not buy them for real, waist of money


----------

